# Bring Pup home from Iraq



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

http://www.cnn.com/2008/US/10/14/iraq.puppy.ap/index.html

PLEASE SIGN!!!


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I signed it


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

I did 
thanks for postinf it


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Just signed it!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Thanks!

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/2/clemency-for-ratchet


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

done!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yup I did to


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Signed and forwarded to all my addy book! Thanks!


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

signed and crossposted on another forum!!


----------



## ElviGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

Signed, too.

Elvi


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

From the article -



> Quote:On Monday, the program coordinator for Operation Baghdad Pups, which is run by Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals International, left for a trip to the Middle East to try to get the puppy to the U.S.


If the SPCA has already sent its program coordinator to Iraq to get the pup vetted and sent to the US, why do we need a petition to make it happen? It would make more sense for people to go to the Baghdad Pups website - http://www.baghdadpups.com/ - and donate to them so they can continue bringing dogs like Ratchet to the States.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I agree with you Chris.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Update on Iraq Pup*

http://www.cnn.com/2008/US/10/15/iraq.ratchet.dog/index.html


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Update on Iraq Pup*

Do we have any proper information on this case besides these two news articles? I have never heard of a dog or cat adopted by soldiers being "confiscated" by the military. Is there something health-related going on with the dog, like Rabies or Distemper, or something?


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: New Update on Iraq Pup*

http://www.cnn.com/2008/US/10/19/iraq.ratchet.the.dog/index.html

Ratchet is coming home!!!!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Re: New Update on Iraq Pup*

YAY!!!!! Ratchett is coming home!!! I'm crying happy tears!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: New Update on Iraq Pup*

YEA!!!


----------



## Reik's mom (Dec 9, 2002)

Was more than happy to sign..


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Someone sent me a link that said my vet (that I adore) is the one that treated this dog when he got here. I have an appointment with him tomorrow for a foster dog so I will get to ask him all about it!


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

HE'S IN THE US (doing the happy dance). Yeah!!!! I saw a video of him coming out of his crate at the airport. He is so ADORABLE. I just don't know how to link (it won't let me), but the news is at http://www.rr.com


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Here's the link to the video. 

http://video.rr.com/?v=m6JfKQt7OSP03nUQ1bkLlwyzwiw8aPW2


----------

